# check out my designed nato strap



## ivan chua (Jan 13, 2016)

hi guys,

check out my vario nato straps and let me know if u like it.

thanks!
ivan


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

No offence, but no. No no no. Looks like you took it straight from the seat of an old bagerline bus.

And that wrist shot :/


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Sorry it's a NO from me .The colour overpowers the watch .May look better on a child's watch .Hope that helps.PS I am 64 (old fart) :wacko:


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2016)

ivan chua said:


> hi guys,
> 
> check out my vario nato straps and let me know if u like it.
> 
> ...


 you have been here before trying to promote your wares, please contact the website owner for permission


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Rubbish attempt at selling tat! imho


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

ivan chua said:


> hi guys,
> 
> check out my vario nato straps and let me know if u like it.
> 
> ...


 Ivan are you being serious? Do you have Specsavers in your country?

seems you are trying to raise money to make these, good luck :thumbsup:



> His new Nato watch strap brand is called Vario, as in variation, and he is currently looking to raise $5,000 to ensure that 10 different watch strap designs in 3 different sizes can get the green light to go into production.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

something even worse than striped nato straps - who knew ? i'm out !


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m sorry Ivan, but that is awful


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I wouldn't wear a watch on one of those, why not sell them as "fashion bracelets"?

They don't work as watch straps, far too fussy, IMHHO.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

looks fine with a dark watch face i think... the second one is well dodgy though


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Might appeal to teenagers, but not really for watch people. Can you imagine a Speedmaster, or Sub on one of those?


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

apm101 said:


> Might appeal to teenagers, but not really for watch people. Can you imagine a Speedmaster, or Sub on one of those?


 Can't handle your colours?


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

hughlle said:


> Can't handle your colours?


 Mine is going naked in protest... artytime:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

apm101 said:


> Mine is going naked in protest... artytime:


 Typical male. Thinks that all he has to do is take his clothes off. You've got to put a little bit more effort in than that!

Let me educate you. Naked AND classy. No half arse measures like the above


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

That



hughlle said:


> Typical male. Thinks that all he has to do is take his clothes off. You've got to put a little bit more effort in than that!
> 
> Let me educate you. Naked AND classy. No half arse measures like the above


 That made me laugh out loud. I wish you hadn't posted it though, it's just giving me an incredible yearning for a speedy, I can see why you love them. Not so sure about the op's NATO straps though.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Muddy D said:


> That
> 
> That made me laugh out loud. I wish you hadn't posted it though, it's just giving me an incredible yearning for a speedy, I can see why you love them. Not so sure about the op's NATO straps though.


 Don't. It's all spelt out in black and white in the name. Damn things are addictive.


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

hughlle said:


> Don't. It's all spelt out in black and white in the name. Damn things are addictive.


 I can see why. It's got to be the definitive Omega.


----------

